# GFI for Plasma?



## NOYB111 (Nov 13, 2008)

Installed a new 58 Plasma on the wall. I am putting a plug up high on the wall to plug it in. Since I will no longer be able to plug it into the surge protector, can I just use a regular GFI plug to plug it into? Will this work as a surge protector? Is there a down side? Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

GFI has nothing to do with surge suppression. You can get outlets that have build in surge suppression. I know Panamax makes one.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes get one mentioned above I did one for Plasma and one for Projector and they were a bit under $100 each.....you can probably get them cheaper.


----------



## NOYB111 (Nov 13, 2008)

I wanted the actual plug itself to be the surge protector without the need for anything else to be plugged in so I could save space since its behind a flat screen. I had the flat screen installed today and I have room so I ordered the panamax max2 which plugs into the outlet, but has its outlets on the sides which saves space. This should work well. Thanks for the tip....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Another option is this:

http://www.panamax.com/Products/In-Wall/MIW-POWER-PRO-PFP.aspx


----------

